# Stressed Cockateil



## marian (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Would be greatful for any hints on helping to gain the trust of my cockateil Scruffy if you saw him you would know why he is so called. I have had him for about 6 weeks and when i bought him he did look rather scruffy but i couldnt resist him,within the first week of having him home he has nipped off his chest feathers and started on his back and wings. Took him to the vet got him checked out and healthwise he is fine just very nervous. I let him go in and out of his cage as he pleases and he seems to be getting a little better as he chirps and whistles quite a lot .He is still very nervous if i put my hand in his cage although when he is out he will eventually take some millet from my hand as long as i stand at arms length. Afraid i am just a learner and am willing to take it as slow as he requires.
Thanks


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

As an owner of a rescue, make sure he is in a quiet secure warm place.
If he is eating well-that is a plus.
Make sure he gets at least 12-14 hours of covered cage time.
Toys should be rotated once a week.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

well tiels dont usually pluck unless there is a health issue..did the vet check him for giardia?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's eating from your hand so things are moving in the right direction. Just keep on being kind and gentle with him, and keep up with the food bribery! Work on getting a little bit closer to him every time he eats food from your hand, and eventually you'll be right next to him.

When he starts feeling more comfortable with you, see if you can use the millet to lure him into stepping up on your hand, or at least putting one foot up.


----------



## marian (Jun 8, 2009)

Tielzilla said:


> well tiels dont usually pluck unless there is a health issue..did the vet check him for giardia?


scruffy is not plucking his feathers he frayes them bites bits off and eats them but i see that there is new pins growing so i am hoping that he will leave them alone but time will tell. He has no interest in the toys i have 
bought him but seems to like to nibble at the string tassle i made for him.
Imanaged to get a little closer to him today so i am fair chuffed. he would be such a beautiful bird if he would leave his feathers alone as the feathers he cant reach like his head and face are perfect. THank you for your suggestions .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What type of food is he eating? I have had some tiels that developed an allergic reaction to the synthetic vitamins used in foortified seeds and foods which caused them to pluck and shred their feathers.

One thing that may help with stress, plus be a source for the water soluble nutrients is Brewers Yeast which comes in a coffee can sized canister (found in a health food store). It can be sprinkled on anything he will eat. People can also use it on salads, eggs, seasonings in soups, etc.


----------



## marian (Jun 8, 2009)

srtiels said:


> What type of food is he eating? I have had some tiels that developed an allergic reaction to the synthetic vitamins used in foortified seeds and foods which caused them to pluck and shred their feathers.
> 
> One thing that may help with stress, plus be a source for the water soluble nutrients is Brewers Yeast which comes in a coffee can sized canister (found in a health food store). It can be sprinkled on anything he will eat. People can also use it on salads, eggs, seasonings in soups, etc.


thanks for your tip and i will certainly try the Brewers yeast. At the moment he will only eat seeds have been trying various vegetable and fruits but so far no luck so have just started him on a vitamin supplement.


----------

